# Scotland - Volksfling Biggar May 25-27th



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Just a feeler to see if there's much interest.

Volksfling is a mainly aircooled show at the showground just to the east of Biggar, South Lanarkshire but has attracted watercooled clubs over the years. I've been down every year since 2006 either for one of the days or for the whole weekend. Unfortunately the weather is never guaranteed but usually you get dry spells and sometimes even a bit of a tan. I like the mixture of old and new and rumor has it that the show and shine format is being changed slightly to make it better organised.

This year Angela and myself are going down on the Saturday for the day. Would any TT folks be up for joining us?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Might be able to get down to this Thomas


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Could make it for this as well


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Who has the club banners?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> Who has the club banners?


 Think Blackers has them but we'll have to make it a TTOC event then


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Ahh too much politics :lol:

Let's keep it simple, i'll be there on the Saturday so anybody that wishes to join is more than welcome


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> Ahh too much politics :lol:
> 
> Let's keep it simple, i'll be there on the Saturday so anybody that wishes to join is more than welcome


 :wink:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Woo Hoo.....pay back time....it's just down the road from me 8) :lol: :lol:

Count me in 

.....you'll need your passport Trev :wink:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

I could bring the banners along if you like


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Woo Hoo.....pay back time....it's just down the road from me 8) :lol: :lol:
> 
> Count me in
> 
> .....you'll need your passport Trev :wink:


 And get my jabs up to date :lol: your place for tea & coffee then ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> I could bring the banners along if you like


We might as well if you have them James


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Evening All,

I've had a chat with Abe on this meet and was wondering what everyone's thoughts were on trying to get a stand on the Saturday or whether we just want this meet to be a get together and blether without having to wash the cars :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

If we get enough interest we should go for it Lee  It''s a bit of a classic show, and well, we'll have Trev with us so we must be onto a good thing :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> It''s a bit of a classic show, and well, we'll have Trev with us so we must be onto a good thing :wink:


You never answered my question jimmy [smiley=argue.gif] tea & coffee at your bit 

Are saying am classic :wink: I think we should go for the show & shine just my thoughts


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > It''s a bit of a classic show, and well, we'll have Trev with us so we must be onto a good thing :wink:
> ...


You wanting Jimmy to win another show Trev, he's just down the road. Think of the dust that will be on your car from the drive through!! :lol: :lol:

I'll have a look at the website and see who to contact and get the ball rolling


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

I think the man you need to speak to is Ian Evans, details should be on the website.

Our tickets dropped through the post today


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > It''s a bit of a classic show, and well, we'll have Trev with us so we must be onto a good thing :wink:
> ...


If you two enter the show and shine I might as well just stay at home :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Abe said:


> I think the man you need to speak to is Ian Evans, details should be on the website.
> 
> Our tickets dropped through the post today


Cheers Abe, I'll give him a call tomorrow


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Abe said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyf said:
> ...


The dirt on my car makes trev's and jimmy's look better for these shows.......story I am sticking to anyway :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > It''s a bit of a classic show, and well, we'll have Trev with us so we must be onto a good thing :wink:
> ...


Anyone welcome for tea / coffee before or after but when I say local I'm 20miles west of Biggar......still South Lanarkshire though :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyf said:
> ...


  get yourself entered there's nothing to lose it just a bit of fun


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Evening All,

I've had a chat with the organisers of Volksfling and we can have a Club Stand. I just need to e-mail over their application form and we're sorted.

It's free for a Club Stand and a very reasonable £5 a head for a day pass to the event.

Names so far

Duffy
Trev
Abe
Jimmyf
Blackers
Phope

Anyone else who want to attend just let me know


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

P.s show and shine starts @ 1pm on the Saturday, so Trev and Jimmy you pair will need to be up early to get that last few coats of wax on :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> P.s show and shine starts @ 1pm on the Saturday, so Trev and Jimmy you pair will need to be up early to get that last few coats of wax on :lol: :lol:


Will get a couple of coats on tomorrow  at star performance all day getting a couple of things done  + I'll nip into phil's factory and see if we can get started on those engine bay bits


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > P.s show and shine starts @ 1pm on the Saturday, so Trev and Jimmy you pair will need to be up early to get that last few coats of wax on :lol: :lol:
> ...


What you getting done mate? You sneaking on 19's


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] no mate sticking with the 18" for now, am getting a service as ive done 5000 miles in 16 months  wanting to get the car on yearly servicing, and to see what Jim has locked away in his wee store room might be some goodies going on


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > P.s show and shine starts @ 1pm on the Saturday, so Trev and Jimmy you pair will need to be up early to get that last few coats of wax on :lol: :lol:
> ...


Mind sneak a look for any coolant caps :wink: ................polished with logo


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Duffy said:


> P.s show and shine starts @ 1pm on the Saturday, so Trev and Jimmy you pair will need to be up early to get that last few coats of wax on :lol: :lol:


That'll be the duster & Mr Sheen coming out again then :roll:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Of the names so far, who wants to enter the show and shine for this one?

I am just about to email off the club stand form and would like to give the organisers a heads up on how many will be entering.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

What about it Trev, I've never done one of these :roll: would be a learning curve :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> What about it Trev, I've never done one of these :roll: would be a learning curve :wink:


Go for it mate we've nothing to lose


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Well that's two volunteers..... Any more?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Well that's two volunteers..... Any more?


 Get yours in lee it was looking good when you were down here


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's two volunteers..... Any more?
> ...


It's the right colour Lee


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Duffy said:
> ...


To come in second after white :lol:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Why not......give it a go, plus we can't let a white TT win :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Here hoping one of us get a place


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll have the day before booked as a holiday when I get into work on Monday.....full day of prep work! :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Just one  :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah just one.....think I should give you and Jimmy a chance at least! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Just emailed off the application form for a club stand 

So far the names for this one are:-

Duffy
Trev
Abe
Jimmyf
Blackers
Phope

Anyone else who wants to attend just let me know.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Good about time :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Good about time :lol:


No need to rush these things fella.......all in the preparation :lol:

Still need to book my days holiday off to get it ready for the show and shine!! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Should of given you the money for this on Friday Lee forgot all about it  was all excited getting away to Skye for the weekend  I take it it's the Saturday we are in for


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Should of given you the money for this on Friday Lee forgot all about it  was all excited getting away to Skye for the weekend  I take it it's the Saturday we are in for


Yeah mate, saturday is the show and shine day.............wheres that polish :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

What time are we heading down to this event then chaps  cling film at the ready :roll:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Which road are you taking down? I'll probably head down the M74 and come off at Abington Services then through to Biggar. Will try to get there for between 9 and 10.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Was just thinking about the route we should take for this one, given my sense of direction I am more than happy to follow :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Your only stay a couple of minutes from me Lee, was thinging of going the Kincardine bridge way to miss the forth bridge road works, up to you mate,  meet you at Limekilns road end

Sent you a p/m


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds a plan, what time you thinking of leaving at?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola Senors ! Just got back in from sunny Tenerife this evening 8)

If you guys are coming down the M74 we should meet up at Cairnlodge services (Junction 11 Douglas) and I'll take you over from there (A70/A73/A72) 

It's quicker than Abington Thomas, will take us 30mins from the services.....and I'll get time for a final polish  ....the services are 5mins from me


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

jimmyf said:


> Hola Senors ! Just got back in from sunny Tenerife this evening 8)
> 
> If you guys are coming down the M74 we should meet up at Cairnlodge services (Junction 11 Douglas) and I'll take you over from there (A70/A73/A72)
> 
> It's quicker than Abington Thomas, will take us 30mins from the services.....and I'll get time for a final polish  ....the services are 5mins from me


Did you have a good holiday Jimmy?

Yeah I could be up for Cairnlodge. Not taking the B7055 again... made that mistake once and not again! :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Abe said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > Hola Senors ! Just got back in from sunny Tenerife this evening 8)
> ...


Great time thanks Thomas.

B roads should be avoided down here.....the A roads are bad enough :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Did you bring a donkey back James :wink:

I think lee and myself would be better coming down the A702, the m74 is longer for us


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Given I would just follow my sat nav without question....happy to follow you trev :lol: sounds like you know where you going


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Given I would just follow my sat nav without question....happy to follow you trev :lol: sounds like you know where you going


Do you think so :lol: it's better for us to go that way, that's if I have my car back from the body shop that is  Audi left a message for me to drop it off, fingers crossed


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Duffy- can you please add me to the Saturday? I won't be showing and shining - just attending

Hi Trev - I will be joining you on Saturday - how about catching up at the Ski-Slope car park just at start of 702??

Looking forward to a sunny day

Martin


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Given I would just follow my sat nav without question....happy to follow you trev :lol: sounds like you know where you going
> ...


Hopefully you'll have it back by Saturday and you'll be able to come mate...if you've not there is a spare seat in my car for a small one :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

genie_v1 said:


> Duffy- can you please add me to the Saturday? I won't be showing and shining - just attending
> 
> Hi Trev - I will be joining you on Saturday - how about catching up at the Ski-Slope car park just at start of 702??
> 
> ...


Will do Martin. I'll let the organisers know we've got 1 more attending


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Morning All,

Names so far for this event

Duffy
Trev
Abe
Jimmyf
Blackers
Phope
Genie

Anyone else who wants to attend just let me know


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anybody going to Volksfling next weekend want some number plate surrounds?

I can see if Andrew can send a batch of them up for collection from the event. Saves paying postage through the club shop.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> Hi Trev - I will be joining you on Saturday - how about catching up at the Ski-Slope car park just at start of 702??
> 
> Looking forward to a sunny day
> 
> Martin


Hi Martin
That would be ok Martin  will get the times sorted out with Lee and we'll let you know when we will be there
Evelyn said she was speaking to you the other day at the airport you off on your jaunts again must be great to have a jet set life style


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Trev, yes it was great to see Evelyn at the airport recently. 
Jetset it is not however. 
Am looking forward to catching up with you and the others next weekend 

Cheers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Not long to go now mate


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

And I've not managed to get the day off before hand.......some late night cleaning on the cards me thinks! :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Did you bring a donkey back James :wink:
> 
> I think lee and myself would be better coming down the A702, the m74 is longer for us


If you guys come in the 702 then would be an idea if you drive past the site into Biggar main street and meet Thomas and I there (plenty space to park) and we can go all go in together 8)

We'll be the two shiny MK1's, you can't miss us


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Abe said:


> Does anybody going to Volksfling next weekend want some number plate surrounds?
> 
> I can see if Andrew can send a batch of them up for collection from the event. Saves paying postage through the club shop.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can I nick your photo for the shop Jimmy ? They look great


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Can I nick your photo for the shop Jimmy ? They look great


No probs Andrew, I'll take another couple when the sun goes down, fair bit of reflection this morning 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: reflection from what your napper :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Pot kettle lol


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Pot kettle lol


You tell him Andrew, at least the wee folk don't see mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: landing strip for the pigeons jimmy, mines got burnt the day


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Did you bring a donkey back James :wink:
> ...


Ok will give you a call when we are near, had a look on the other club sites going to this, and they have the same idea


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks like being a hot one for this


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Duffy said:


> Looks like being a hot one for this


did you use the voice recognition for that Duffy? didnt know it could understand fifers :roll:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Siri all the way mate, it's the future :lol:

Had trouble to start with but getting better now, some right random texts when getting sent :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Duffy said:


> Siri all the way mate, it's the future :lol:
> 
> Had trouble to start with but getting better now, some right random texts when getting sent :lol:


Haha priceless, one of my mates has stopped using it cos it couldnt understand anything he said :lol: suppose you gotta have some time til it gets it right


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

There have been a few swear words said to it.......normal response you get is. "sorry I can't help you with that Lee" :lol: grrrrrr


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

10 of the number plate surrounds are on their way to Thomas , please post here if you wold like some.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Mines came in the post today


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

I now have a stock of the Number Plate Surrounds ready for collection from Volksfling. If you'd like some, please let me know and i'll put them aside for you


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Abe said:


> I now have a stock of the Number Plate Surrounds ready for collection from Volksfling. If you'd like some, please let me know and i'll put them aside for you


That car seriously needs some polish :roll:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

We're getting close to Volksfling, sun has been shining and my cars still not been washed or polished :lol: think this show and shine maybe fun!!

Is everyone happy with the meet points mentioned before?


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Still up for it. My car is having its rear attended to and is due for collection Friday pm - everything crossed. 
No time for show/shine prep . No point really with 2 (yes Two!!!) wheel scrapes [smiley=bigcry.gif] AND grille cracked by errant pheasant [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
But will be there and enjoying the sunshiiiine and the chat

Same meet spot is good - car park at entrance to ski slope - just past petrol station on opposite side of road - not sure of the time to meet Trev but can catch up by pm or here


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> Same meet spot is good - car park at entrance to ski slope - just past petrol station on opposite side of road - not sure of the time to meet Trev but can catch up by pm or here


Will give you a call Martin when we are on our way I might be in Lee's motor if I don't have mine back in time 
Get your motor washed and get into the show am in the same predicament as you, won't have time to do anything if I get it back on Friday night.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Well first evening if polishing done last night in preparation for Saturday, maybe one more coat tonight and done.

Just need to fit my TTOC number plate surrounds now :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Evening all,

Just finished polishing mine for tomorrow, looks rather reasonable if i do say so myself :lol:

Can I ask that everyone pm's me their mobile number? Handy to have in case I get lost! :lol:


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Trev - you okay for ski slope at 930?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> Trev - you okay for ski slope at 930?


Hi Martin. Sorry not going to make it mate having to work through the night in Perth, and back up here on Saturday night was hoping to get some kip in a lay by but it's not like it so far  
Lee is heading across he will meet you at the ski slope have a good one


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Trev, will miss you.

Will take plenty of pictures to send on. See you and Ev at Errol??

Martin


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> Sorry to hear that Trev, will miss you.
> 
> Will take plenty of pictures to send on. See you and Ev at Errol??
> 
> Martin


You see more of Evelyn than me :lol: said she had seen you at the airport again, you got free air miles to use up, :lol: 
Yip am making sure ill not miss Errol this year


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

trev said:


> You see more of Evelyn than me :lol: said she had seen you at the airport again, you got free air miles to use up, :lol:
> Yip am making sure ill not miss Errol this year


Yes Trev, Evelyn did say she sees more of me than you lately - don't work too hard

See you in 2-3 weeks


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

genie_v1 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > You see more of Evelyn than me :lol: said she had seen you at the airport again, you got free air miles to use up, :lol:
> ...


Might see you sooner if this great weather sticks with us for a few more weeks


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

You should have enough gas to get Perth going Trev :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> You should have enough gas to get Perth going Trev :lol:


 :lol: not heard that one for a few days :wink: you should be in your bed your up early the morn


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Anything to do with a fire a few nights ago? Just saw something in the paper earlier.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No Thomas this happened to a gas pressure reduction station in Perth mate, getting like it was sabotage to the station as we can find any faults with our equipment after loads of tests only way it could of happened was to do it manually


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Could do with another hand......


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

What a fabulous day

Superb weather, and really good vibe at this camper-van festival. A great backdrop for a regular TTOC event in my view.

Some pics for those who couldnt make it, and those who dont believe we get sun in Scotland

some early tittivation








Nicely lined up








Jimmy adding the final; touches








This is really hard work








Peckish








Some cryptic message so someone called 'Trev'








mmmmmm - 99


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I was eating for Trev........honest


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

jimmyf said:


> I was eating for Trev........honest


And a family of 5 mate :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

genie_v1 said:


> What a fabulous day
> 
> Superb weather, and really good vibe at this camper-van festival. A great backdrop for a regular TTOC event in my view.
> 
> ...


I do actually look quite tired in that pic, heat must have taken it out of me


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Hows the napper Jimmy?

Here's the photos I took of our little stand.























































A lovely Scirocco parked up behind us later in the day - the underside of the Car was mint, it was a great example of a classic. I found out this morning that if we'd been down on Sunday there would have been a whole group of Sciroccos in attendance from the Scirocco Register.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Im quite glad i missed this now, seeing jimmy in a pair of shorts may just have given me nightmares :wink: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Im quite glad i missed this now, seeing jimmy in a pair of shorts may just have given me nightmares :wink: :lol:


Cheeky young pup [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

